# My red, white and BLUE GSD! :)



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

My sweet Kaiya has grown quite a bit in the past week...and those ears finally went up in honor of Independence Day, too! 

She's now 10.5 weeks old.

And...I just realized....she really IS red, white and BLUE!!

Happy 4th of July everyone!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lift Off!! She is just truly stunning. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaiya ,you are beautiful. Have a Happy 4th. Her coloring is striking and she is so cute. May you and she have loads of fun and adventure(the good kind)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's such a cool looking pup!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow she has grown!!!! gorgeous girl.... i'm totally jealous. Happy 4th!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Shaman says he's in love with her. She's soooooo pretty. Congrat's.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Gosh...you guys are all SO sweet!! It's so much fun sharing her pictures with you!!

I LOVE that her color is staying the same...she's just getting bigger!! I haven't seen another one like her yet...it's kinda' cool!!

Her personality matches her coloring....and she's still the best "Band-Aid" for our pain that we could ask for!!

Hope all of you have a great 4th too!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She is SO pretty. Now I want a red white and blue.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, she is just stunning. :wub:

I can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She has gorgeous coloring and a very alert look!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous. 

Where are the blue eyes coming from?


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Where are the blue eyes coming from?


She's a blue GSD! 

General Simplified Color Genetic Information


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

so gorgeous!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow she has grown! :wub: I'm not American and I want a red/white and blue too!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

You'd better watch out.... she will have all the boys after her!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is just gorgeous!


----------

